# House Building Costs 2017



## MajorTom

Hi All

What would the general consensus be on self build costs for 2017 ? Aiming to move on building a house this year in the west of Ireland.

What ballpark costs per sq metre should be expected for say a 200 sq m house that is straightforward in structure, nothing fancy.

Thanks


----------



## cremeegg

When you have plans drawn up I strongly suggest that you spend c. €500 to get a Quantity Surveyor to price the job for you.

He will prepare a detailed list of every cost which you can compare to builders quotes.


----------



## kkelliher

MajorTom said:


> Hi All
> 
> What would the general consensus be on self build costs for 2017 ? Aiming to move on building a house this year in the west of Ireland.
> 
> What ballpark costs per sq metre should be expected for say a 200 sq m house that is straightforward in structure, nothing fancy.
> 
> Thanks



In a nuttshell, cost per ft2 / m2 simply does not work (despite what you may read and what your bank might like to tell you). It has no accuracy on one off housing and can lead to large problems down the line with budgets and cost tracking. You need to set yourself an elemental budget and work your costs that way. A QS will be able to work up a budget costing from a simple sketch and you can then develop this as your design develops.


----------



## noproblem

Never mind them Major Tom, all you're asking for is a ballpark figure and a guide of €110.00 per sq ft wouldn't be too far out for the west of Ireland. That'll give you a fair idea for a fairly standard build.


----------



## Easeler

Well tom you must have a fair idea youself, I agree with kkelliee its very hard to put a price on these because this 110 per sq foot is for builders finish, average materials and no hidden extras like extra stone for raft or so on.  You only get one shot at this and I wouldn't skimp on quality materials. Its exciting and stressful and well worth it because you know what you have. I would do plenty research drive around to new builds and don't be afraid to ask the question s get a list of quality trades persons don't take any bull from them make it clear that you expect high standards from them,best of luck


----------



## kkelliher

noproblem said:


> Never mind them Major Tom, all you're asking for is a ballpark figure and a guide of *€110.00 per sq ft* wouldn't be too far out for the west of Ireland. That'll give you a fair idea for a *fairly standard* build.



This reinforces the issue as what's included in this fairly standard build. How much is allowed for the kitchen? doors? heating system? etc etc. I was involved in a housing project in Waterford for over 20 units and the average cost was over €160/ft2 but again it means very little to you as you are a one off house builder wh will have a unique site, unique design and unique finish specification........


----------



## quadrangle

Depends on how much you want to finish before moving in.

See other topic where I posted about a house that is partially built but enough done to get in the door. 

http://askaboutmoney.com/threads/self-build-minimal-work-to-move-in.201867/

That house probably has about 30% of the internal plastering done. A percentage of wiring. A percentage of timber work and a percentage of floors. A percentage of sanitary ware. Presume plumbing for heating etc. has been run to locations in house ready to connect but not installed. 

If you have a lady she might not be impressed at living in half a building site long term, but if you can work alone with cash. It is not a bad solution and you could work away. 


A lot of people would frown on the idea (especially many tradesmen who like a one stop shop and would have a stroke at the prospect of bit part construction over a long time) but at the end of the day, it is your house, not theirs!!!

Below are the details from the other topic


1.Water was already on site as it was built on an outside farm. Likewise ESB.
2.Did sewage and septic tank when digging foundations
3.Blockwork and external plastering done. 
4.Internal plastering only done to external walls in each room. 
5.No plastering to other internal dividing walls except Bedroom and Kitchen cum Livingroom
6.Stove for heating in Kitchen/Livingroom. Plug in oil rad in bedroom
7.Fitted kitchen done. 
8.Lino floor in kitchen and ensuite bedroom
9.Two rooms wired only. Cables not run to other rooms
10.Two rooms plumbed only with pipework laid for rads etc. other rooms 
11.Lino floor covering in corridor to bedroom. No other floor covering
12.Electric shower in ensuite
13.Minimal budget tiling in ensuite. Full tiling to follow


----------



## cremeegg

The society of chartered surveyors has a website showing rebuilding costs for insurance purposes which might help.

[broken link removed]


----------



## Leo

Just be aware that the SCSI calculator assumes a very standard estate type house setting where all services and amenities are already catered for. 

Self-builds without access to these services will incur significant other costs in terms of site works, and the provision of utilities, treatment facilities, landscaping, fencing, driveways, etc.

Without a lot more detail of spec, site conditions, services available, etc,. it's really just a guess how many 10's or 100's of thousands you'd need to add to the €110 per square foot.


----------



## kkelliher

cremeegg said:


> The society of chartered surveyors has a website showing rebuilding costs for insurance purposes which might help.
> 
> [broken link removed]



This is for insurance purposes, is based on estate type housing and includes allowances for demolition and professional fees.


----------



## sDonsywonsy

Can someone advise what the approximate/average charge is for a Quantity Surveyor to provide an actual build cost based on the architects plans?

Thanks


----------

